# What have you done wrong today?



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, fess up! Admit it!

Everybody makes mistakes sometimes, and if you're like me there's at least one thing a day that you do to thoroughly screw _something_ up.

But talking is cathartic, so spill it! Did you cheat on your diet? Drop something important? Forget to do a major assignment, or even not read as much as you intended to?

I'll share mine if you share yours!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I told a customer he was an idiot. It was deserved, but still _wrong._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On Kindleboard or off?


Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it count if it's something I do wrong every work day?    Yes, once again I'm spending too much time checking in on KindleBoards in between projects when I *should* be working....esp. now is bad for me, because December is a busy time of year in my line of work!  

Oh well, this is as good a way as any to get my 100th post!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO Steph. Kongrats on your 100th post!!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Jen said:


> I told a customer he was an idiot. It was deserved, but still _wrong._


This is why I don't work in retail anymore.

My bad thing was I worked right through lunch and my blood sugar tanked, leaving me shaking like a tumbleweed in a tornado.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My bad thing was I spent the morning finishing *Standish* when I was supposed to be working, but the story was _so_ good I couldn't stop reading.

(for more on *Standish*, look on the "our recommendations" thread in the book corner)

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered from Lands' End AGAIN.  I love Lands' End.  They're the best!

Someone else did something wrong -- this morning at 6:00 a.m. our governor (IL) Rod Blagojevich was arrested by the feds.  YIPEEEEE!  And Merry Christmas to him.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered from Lands' End AGAIN. I love Lands' End. They're the best!
> 
> Someone else did something wrong -- this morning at 6:00 a.m. our governor (IL) Rod Blagojevich was arrested by the feds. YIPEEEEE! And Merry Christmas to him.


And I almost had enough saved to become your next senator, too


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I got into it with a co worker today. Just wasn't a good day today. Glad to be home.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wrong?  I didn't do anything so I guess I didn't do anything wrong. 

No morning routine,  no afternoon routine not dressed,  eeeek  I have a party to go to in 45 mins.  byeeeeeeee


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I realized that the dvd I checked out from the college library is over a week over due....opps. I'm not giving it back until I finish me essay, which is what I am supposed to be writing now.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you want my whole list or just one mistake?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> And I almost had enough saved to become your next senator, too


Hopefully now you could be senator and use all the $$ you'd saved for K-books.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I spent too much time on this board when I should have been researching databases for my website redesign project at work.

Boy, I feel much better now.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I spent too much time on this board when I should have been researching databases for my website redesign project at work.
> 
> Boy, I feel much better now.


Heh


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I got out of bed!  One of those days......


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Someone else did something wrong -- this morning at 6:00 a.m. our governor (IL) Rod Blagojevich was arrested by the feds. YIPEEEEE! And Merry Christmas to him.


When I lived in Springfield, we were always hearing rumors about him. Maybe he and former Gov. Ryan can share a cell. Makes me embarrassed to call IL my home!

I'm perfect, haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you count not even getting showered or dressed because I had no place in particular to be and knew I'd be spending all day in Kindleboards, Kindle, and TiVo?

I'm taking a personal day. . . . . .made better by a ton of free books first thing this morning!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't worry about keeping track of anything wrong that I do - that's one of Jan's jobs.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered from Lands' End AGAIN. I love Lands' End. They're the best!
> 
> Someone else did something wrong -- this morning at 6:00 a.m. our governor (IL) Rod Blagojevich was arrested by the feds. YIPEEEEE! And Merry Christmas to him.


I love Land's End, too. Right now they send a free shipping postcard in almost every catalog. The free shipping is getting me into a lot of trouble!

The wrong thing I did today was...I left work early to come home and take a nap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Everybody makes mistakes sometimes...


I beg to differ.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I spent too much money at WalMart.  But that's something I do a lot, so I don't think it should count and besides, it's Christmas.  Enough excuses?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I beg to differ.


We must be the only two perfect ones here.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

And I can officially say that Mike didn't do anything wrong....today. 

And neither did I. But then, it's hard to do anything wrong at Disney World.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I spent too much time on the Kindle Store looking for books, when I should have been working on a spreadsheet for work. It did help me relax though. I hate doing spreadsheets!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, is it wrong to be spending so much time here instead of reading on Jinx *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I spent too much time on the Kindle Store looking for books, when I should have been working on a spreadsheet for work. It did help me relax though. I hate doing spreadsheets!


Love spreadsheets..... 

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I love spreadsheets too Betsy.  Shoulda named my Kindle  Excel 

or perhaps  X L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just realized that my art essay is due THIS thursday. Sooner than I thought


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I had unkind thoughts about may of my coworkers today. Oh... wait... this isn't Konfession.

I realized today that I made a mistake a couple of weeks ago. At least I got it fixed in time (I hope).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am supposed to be "grounded" from spending any money on non-esential stuff until after the first of the year... Last night I bought nearly $200 worth of Christmas lights for the house, but Larry was on the phone with me and said it was OK... BUT, today I spent too much money at Bed, Bath & Beyond and I didn't tell him!! He probably knows by now as he checks our credit card balances all the time!!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

*It's too early to have done anything dumb today but yesterday I spent three hours cleaning out my closet hoping to find the box of computer discs I lost a couple months ago only to be reminded by my daughter that I had lent them to her back in September.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> *It's too early to have done anything dumb today but yesterday I spent three hours cleaning out my closet hoping to find the box of computer discs I lost a couple months ago only to be reminded by my daughter that I had lent them to her back in September.*


At least the closet got cleaned!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know that this was wrong but it was very annoying. Got home yesterday and had locked myself out of the house. Called DH who was at Walmart so I sat in the glider and Kindled for 45 minutes. Happy ending.  
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Linda, we know you did it on purpose so you could have uninterrupted Kindling time.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Right Betsy and so I couldn't have access to my laptop for Kindleboards. Have to get my Kindle time anyway I can.  
Linda


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got kind of snotty to a mod whose tone I was tired of.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I made up a false excuse so I didn't have to go out with a friend tonight, I want to go home and read instead!!  I didn't really lie per se, but said I had a lot to get done.  I guess it's better than the truth - "I'd rather read than go out with you".  So really, maybe that isn't wrong!!  
However, I did apologize to the customer I called an idiot yesterday.  He deserved it, but sometimes I have to tuck my tail between my legs to the old adage "the customer is always right"..... So do those two things cancel each other out?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen - all you have to do is learn the fine art of calling someone an idiot without them realizing that you're doing so. I was once congratulated for "patting a guy on the back while simultaneously smacking him on the head" - not sure how I did that, must've been random chance... 

Of course, I guess that still makes it "wrong," but we live in a time of technicalities! LOL!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

This could be Kindler Konfession too if it needs to be. Talking things out is always worthwhile! 

Today I was playing a video game when my boss showed up. He didn't notice, but it was still a bad thing to do! Also I'm convincing myself to go to Lane Bryant to take advantage of their sweater sale, even though I'm dead broke until January.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Jen - all you have to do is learn the fine art of calling someone an idiot without them realizing that you're doing so. I was once congratulated for "patting a guy on the back while simultaneously smacking him on the head" - not sure how I did that, must've been random chance...
> 
> Of course, I guess that still makes it "wrong," but we live in a time of technicalities! LOL!


I'm usually pretty good at that, but this guy's idiocy pushed me over the edge and I just straight out said it (the old the mouth doesn't check with the brain first idea)! Guess I need more practice.....



Mikuto said:


> This could be Kindler Konfession too if it needs to be. Talking things out is always worthwhile!
> 
> Today I was playing a video game when my boss showed up. He didn't notice, but it was still a bad thing to do! Also I'm convincing myself to go to Lane Bryant to take advantage of their sweater sale, even though I'm dead broke until January.


Shoot, now I have to konfess to not doing work during work time too? (Hint: right now I'm at work )


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had some kind of funky cold lately, so I've been focusing on comfort food.  I fed my (little) kids a balanced lunch but hid the fact that my lunch was potato chips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I must be doing SOMETHING wrong, I haven't had to apologize to anyone yet today.



Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I got up this morning   

having one of those days. Didn't see a qty of 2 and only requested 1 of an item which may put a server install on hold   bugger. Got to get glasses! Then misunderstood something my boss wanted me to do... then .... and ....then... Is today over yet??

theresam

PS: I guess at least I'm not homer simpson and cause a nuclear melt down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> PS: I guess at least I'm not homer simpson and cause a nuclear melt down.


The reason I'm not a brain surgeon. Not likely to kill someone as a quilter, although my husband lives in constant danger... (just kidding, really. I think.)

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Betsy...Not even my quilt blocks come out right so its a very good thing I did not go into the surgery field myself  . I swear I hear my sewing machine laugh each time I get it out to do another block!   

On the upside, it's almost time to go home and I'm still alive!!   

Theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I accidentally locked one of my cats in my husband's closet.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I accidentally locked one of my cats in my husband's closet.


well at least it was his closet  . Do you have any carpet left? Mine tore up the carpet when I did that to him.

Theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> well at least it was his closet  . Do you have any carpet left? Mine tore up the carpet when I did that to him.
> 
> Theresam


Yes, there's still carpet. However, some of his ties need to be tossed out. They made a nice litter box.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, there's still carpet. However, some of his ties need to be tossed out. They made a nice litter box.


eeewww!   well I'm glad mines old enough that he only goes early am and late pm so when he accidently gets locked in he just diggs up more carpete then goes to sleep! Good excuse to buy more ties! Hope they weren't his favorites!

Lots of Fabreez!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> eeewww!   well I'm glad mines old enough that he only goes early am and late pm so when he accidently gets locked in he just diggs up more carpete then goes to sleep! Good excuse to buy more ties! Hope they weren't his favorites!
> 
> Lots of Fabreez!!!


She's a snotty little witch anyway. It was most likely because she was mad.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My mom was having a video convo with dad on my laptop. After she was done and moved it to the opposite sideof her bed as I was retrieving it, which included unplugging it,(outlet located behind the bed, takes a lot of work get it in and out),AND it fell off the bed. Now my web cam isn't working and my mom is saying its my fault it fell. So no video conversations with dad until I figure out is wrong. Sniff. Also kinda storm out of the room rambling about how everyone blames me when something breaks, even if I touch the object weeks before. After a cup of coffee I felt much better. lol. I was functioning off of two hours of sleep.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I told my brother he could bring his refrigerator leavings here as they are leaving in the morning for Florida.    I will know when he gets here if this was wrong or not.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I was very nearly late to work today because I stopped at Starbucks. Not only did I stop at Starbucks, but I coerced my roommate into taking me there and paying. 

Also I bought a hat and a purse last night on credit because I have no cash until after January. Shouldn't have bought them at all.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I told my brother he could bring his refrigerator leavings here as they are leaving in the morning for Florida.  I will know when he gets here if this was wrong or not.


If you don't like them you can throw them out an they will never know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was helping my mom at the monthly Sr Adult luncheon at her church and while we were cleaning up on of the ladies was trying to get people to take home her left over food and when she offered it to me I thanked her and told her that I had food allergies and wouldn;t be able to take any... I do have some food allergies, but in this case it was just something I don't like!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I should be reading academic articles for this final paper I have to write for tuesday. It's only a 10 pager so I am not worried but I want this paper done by Saturday so I should really get moving on it... but I keep on getting distracted today!  Its going to be even harder because I know I have a kindle to open up when I get home.  Argh okay back to work


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I should be reading academic articles for this final paper I have to write for tuesday. It's only a 10 pager so I am not worried but I want this paper done by Saturday so I should really get moving on it... but I keep on getting distracted today! Its going to be even harder because I know I have a kindle to open up when I get home. Argh okay back to work


Ok... No opening Kindle for you until the article is done  

Congrats on your new kindle and good luck getting to that paper 

TheresaM


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was helping my mom at the monthly Sr Adult luncheon at her church and while we were cleaning up on of the ladies was trying to get people to take home her left over food and when she offered it to me I thanked her and told her that I had food allergies and wouldn;t be able to take any... I do have some food allergies, but in this case it was just something I don't like!!


I think the fact that you were helping at a church luncheon cancels that out!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got asked out via email yesterday and I never realized it until after i sent a reply saying I can't make it...sigh. I can have to read a email through one day rather than skimming through. By the way, Why did he have to do this via email.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Experience talking here, but those who ask out via e-mail are usually the type who break up via instant message/text message...

Just saying.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I knowingly left the checking account at work off balance by $36.00 and said to myself;


Spoiler



screw


 it, Tuesday's another day!! He'll (boss) never know! Hey it was 4:00 and my husband had flown in after 11 days on a work trip and was waiting for me at home  .

(Gee: thanks for bringing it up and making me feel guilty...lol)


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I ate waaaayyyy too much at dinner, but last night in Disney - waddya gonna do except splurge!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

And it would have been way WAY more wrong to leave with disney dining credits still on the table.  Trust me.  We did this.  We absolutely could not eat another meal.  We literally went to DTD and I sent Mom to the Earl of Sandwich and told her to use up our snack and counter service credits and get stuff to go.  We ate it that night at the hotel.

Grudgingly.

I didn't do anything wrong today, except not to go work b/c I still feel sniffly.  Hey, I can't bust chops for people coming in sick if I do it myself, right?

Other than that, a great day of doing nothing but taking benadryl, drinking tea, sleeping and reading vampire novels.

Sometimes simultaneously.

I love sick days.

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Feel better, Robin!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I made someone a vampire screensaver.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Better than making someone a vampire, some would say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Cat said:


> Better than making someone a vampire, some would say.


I wear dentures. Pretty much an impossibility.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't worked on a single thing on my todo list, spent too much time on Kindleboards.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm still on number one of my to do list: finish essay. its due in 6 hours


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I'm still on number one of my to do list: finish essay. its due in 6 hours


_*shakes finger*_ No Kindle for you and get off the boards. Get to work.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I kicked my computer a few times out of frustration cuz I couldn't get the KB banner to fit right on my blog  

It's making funny noises now....is that a bad thing?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I kicked my computer a few times out of frustration cuz I couldn't get the KB banner to fit right on my blog
> 
> It's making funny noises now....is that a bad thing?


Yes, funny noises are never a good thing in a computer. Except for those of us who repair them for a living.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I kicked my computer a few times out of frustration cuz I couldn't get the KB banner to fit right on my blog
> 
> *It's making funny noises now....is that a bad thing? *


It depends what kind of site you're on. 











Spoiler



ba dum ching.

sorry -can't help meself.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been working all morning & just got on Kindlebaords... oh I forgot that is the way it is supposed to be.    

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've been working all morning & just got on Kindlebaords... oh I forgot that is the way it is supposed to be.
> 
> Linda


HA!! Well, I've spent less time on today and yesterday than usual, as I have been working as well. However, since I've got a huge report to do I shouldn't be on here at all....!!


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

sat on my bottom a little too long...just thinking about work that needed to get done.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I spent too long proof reading a research paper so I could get it turned in today. At least it was a slow day at work, I had to find something to do. At least I waited until 4 to pull out my Kindle and read. Hey, I had nothing left to work on!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I tried to call my parents at 11 am and got the answering machine. I kept meaning to call again and kept forgetting and now, finally, at 6:30 I did call...only to find out they were without cable since 4 am! They have cable TV and phone (I called my mother's cellphone, finally) so I probably should have been more pro-active about getting in touch with them.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have neglected Kindleboards.  I have kept busy and accomplished much though.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I got asked out via email yesterday and I never realized it until after i sent a reply saying I can't make it...sigh. I can have to read a email through one day rather than skimming through. By the way, Why did he have to do this via email.


*Eh, why would you want to go out with a guy who can't ask you out in person or at least call you?

*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I said YAY when my grandson beat up the bully who's been harassing him for weeks.  The other kid is bigger and stronger, and my scrawny little guy put him on the ground.  Then he pulled a "Ralphie" and cried and swore up a storm.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I woke up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I woke up!


Waking up is generally a good thing. It's getting out of bed that's the problem.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Getting in to bed it going to my problem, cuz its almost 11 o'clock and I just made myself a hot cup of coffee. I am never going to get to sleep. Maybe the Keurig coffee maker is too convenient


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, I was at my office at 8:30 am and now it is 11 am. Email is unread, work projects not started because....

I am in the middle of another good book that I can't stop reading! Ack! And browsing Kindleboards....

I am so bad.  

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I said YAY when my grandson beat up the bully who's been harassing him for weeks. The other kid is bigger and stronger, and my scrawny little guy put him on the ground. Then he pulled a "Ralphie" and cried and swore up a storm.


 

When I was in second grade, I was swinging on the swings at recess. The bully decided she wanted my swing and pushed me out of it. After I picked myself up off the ground I punched her in the nose. The nun grabbed my arm and took me to the principal's office. I was scared to death. When I told her why I had struck the girl, she smiled and said, "Good for you, someone needed to put her in her place."

Hopefully that will be the end of it for your grandson, too.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I hit the concrete support post in the parking garage going to work.  I put a HUGE scratch on the side of my car, and I pass that post every day.  It's a nasty mess.  Dad pointed out that I pay insurance, but I think calling them to tell them I needed to them to pay to repaint the side of my car b/c I was careless is just going to make my insurance go up.  Did I need to mention that the car is not paid for?  I am beginning to think the car will never never never never be paid for.  and now it's got a huge scratch down one side.

I feel so stupid.  I'm going to go finish off the jar of Nutella in the kitchen.  That's not any less stupid, but I'll feel better, and hazlenuts are probably a fruit, right?

~robin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh robin. . . .what a bummer. I had my new car exactly a month when someone ran into the back of me. And then someone ran into the back of _him _and he hit me again. Of course there was no question of calling the insurance company in that case since it was clearly Not My Fault.

Unfortunately, you're probably right that in reporting it you'll just cause rates to go up. Plus depending on your deductible they may not pay much anyway. You might take it to a body shop and get an estimate. . .it may look ugly but maybe it wouldn't cost that much to fix and it would be worth it to just do it.

Oh, and I googled Hazelnuts: they're apparently good for your heart. . .

Ann


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I hit the concrete support post in the parking garage going to work. I put a HUGE scratch on the side of my car, and I pass that post every day. It's a nasty mess. Dad pointed out that I pay insurance, but I think calling them to tell them I needed to them to pay to repaint the side of my car b/c I was careless is just going to make my insurance go up. Did I need to mention that the car is not paid for? I am beginning to think the car will never never never never be paid for. and now it's got a huge scratch down one side.
> 
> I feel so stupid. I'm going to go finish off the jar of Nutella in the kitchen. That's not any less stupid, but I'll feel better, and hazlenuts are probably a fruit, right?
> ~robin


Ouch! I hate when that happens. I would not claim on insurance either.

I did that not too long ago when I was driving my new little toaster on wheels. Fortunately it is just a small dent, but I still get that sick feeling in my stomach when I think about it.

Oh, and any kind of nut MUST be good for you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ran a stop light last night.  Totally misjudged my timing and blew right thru it.  Flashing lights appeared in my rear view mirror, and no, they did not belong to an ambulance or fire truck.  I pulled over.  The policeman approached my vehicle; I handed him my necessary papers, and promtply admitted I ran the light.  I asked for permission to get out of my vehicle so I could look for the registration as it wasn't where I thought it was.  
Anyway, I did not get a ticket.  He said since I admitted fault he would not cite me.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

drenee said:


> I ran a stop light last night. Totally misjudged my timing and blew right thru it. Flashing lights appeared in my rear view mirror, and no, they did not belong to an ambulance or fire truck. I pulled over. The policeman approached my vehicle; I handed him my necessary papers, and promtply admitted I ran the light. I asked for permission to get out of my vehicle so I could look for the registration as it wasn't where I thought it was.
> Anyway, I did not get a ticket. He said since I admitted fault he would not cite me.


That Officer must have appreciated your honesty. I do not think they get much of that.

I am happy for you that it all ended well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cat616,
You're exactly right.  I work with officers in court all the time in different parts of my state.  They are constantly dealing with folks who treat them like they're the wrong doers.  So sad for such a scary job.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I ran a stop light last night. Totally misjudged my timing and blew right thru it. Flashing lights appeared in my rear view mirror, and no, they did not belong to an ambulance or fire truck. I pulled over. The policeman approached my vehicle; I handed him my necessary papers, and promtply admitted I ran the light. I asked for permission to get out of my vehicle so I could look for the registration as it wasn't where I thought it was.
> Anyway, I did not get a ticket. He said since I admitted fault he would not cite me.


If you lived in Miami you would know that there are always at least 5 cars that run every red light. When the light changes to green you count and don't start until the last one goes through the light. I've seen police/sheriff cars(no lights or siren), county and state cars, and even buses run the lights.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, or fortunately, I was in a very small town of probably less then 5,000 people, at 11:00 at night, and ran the light where the one police car happened to be waiting.  LOL.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If you lived in Miami you would know that there are always at least 5 cars that run every red light. When the light changes to green you count and don't start until the last one goes through the light. I've seen police/sheriff cars(no lights or siren), county and state cars, and even buses run the lights.


Same way in Houston! Green light... wait... count cars.... go! I learned that years ago. Now in Longview, people get mad at me for hesitating before pulling out. They just don't understand this is a habit that is hard to break!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading this thread reminded me. Wednesday I got stopped and got a warning for running a red light. It turned yellow and I thought I would zip through, didn't make it. It was a good reminder that you usually don't make it and need to stop on yellow.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Reading this thread reminded me. Wednesday I got stopped and got a warning for running a red light.


I always knew you were trouble.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If you lived in Miami you would know that there are always at least 5 cars that run every red light. When the light changes to green you count and don't start until the last one goes through the light. I've seen police/sheriff cars(no lights or siren), county and state cars, and even buses run the lights.


Oh, yes. That's quite common. Residents know enough to do this. It's the tourists and snowbirds that are fair game for the red light runners. Not that I've ever run a red light myself.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I accidently flung a purse I was trying to reach at a toddler today....I had help from my brother


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If you lived in Miami you would know that there are always at least 5 cars that run every red light. When the light changes to green you count and don't start until the last one goes through the light. I've seen police/sheriff cars(no lights or siren), county and state cars, and even buses run the lights.


I have noticed a lot of this happening lately here and when traveling in NH too. I have also had cars (sometimes as many as 5) overtake me when I stop for the Red so that they can run the light.  It is scary. I MUST get into the habit of looking both ways even when I have the green.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Reading this thread reminded me. Wednesday I got stopped and got a warning for running a red light. It turned yellow and I thought I would zip through, didn't make it. It was a good reminder that you usually don't make it and need to stop on yellow.


Here in Miami you would get rear ended if you stopped on yellow. I tryed that when I first move moved here, let's just say I learned a lot of Spanish that I can't repeat here and know why insurance rates are so high. 



gertiekindle said:


> Oh, yes. That's quite common. Residents know enough to do this. It's the tourists and snowbirds that are fair game for the red light runners. Not that I've ever run a red light myself.


You live far enough north now you escape the worst of it. The sad part is the police do nothing to discourage it, they will sit and watch it happen.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

They're trying to fix this problem where my Mom lives in Tennessee, they've installed cameras at intersections and take pictures when anything moves after the red light.  According to my bro you get a nice little ticket via the mail - yep he's already gotten TWO.  Mom says this has decreased the number of wrecks near her, she lives near a new, large shopping area off of a road that doesn't handle the extra traffic very well.  They had cameras for a while in some places in Virginia but IIRC, some judge declared them unconstitutional or illegal for some obscure reason that I can't remember right now, but seemed pretty stupid to me at the time.  But then I'm a weirdo that actually tends to drive the speed limit in town after seeing some interesting wrecks caused by people that think that speed limits are minimums not maximums.  

Katiekat


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Today I meant to wake up at 9:30 in order to pack and clean the house before I leave for two weeks. Instead I woke up at 11:00, spent time here, and now it's after 12:00 and I have to catch the shuttle to the airport in less than hours and I haven't even started yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I reached way over my head to take down a box when I had no idea what was in it.  I found out it was something pretty heavy when it fell on my head, bounced off and knocked over all the other boxes I had already taken down.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I reached way over my head to take down a box when I had no idea what was in it. I found out it was something pretty heavy when it fell on my head, bounced off and knocked over all the other boxes I had already taken down.


I hope you are okay, Gertie!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I hope you are okay, Gertie!
> 
> L


I have a bit of a headache and my neck is bothering me some, but I'll take some Ibuprofen before I go to bed. The fact that the box actually _bounced_ off my head should give you some indication how hard my head is.  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I have a bit of a headache and my neck is bothering me some, but I'll take some Ibuprofen before I go to bed. The fact that the box actually _bounced_ off my head should give you some indication how hard my head is.  Thanks for your concern.


You will feel it tomorrow. Even if your head is hard take care. Falling objects are not fun.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was supposed to spend the afternoon making homemade chili, cleaning the kitchen and doing some laundry in prep for the Christmas trip to Midland on Tuesday... I instead spent an hour or 2 reading and fell asleep on the sofa and slept the rest of the day away!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> You will feel it tomorrow. Even if your head is hard take care. Falling objects are not fun.


I'm good. The headache is non-existent and my shoulder is a little sore. I have some DMSO, so I'll treat myself with that. Should take care of it.

And I moved the heavier boxes to the lower shelves. I don't know why I put them on top when I loaded up the rack. I know better than that.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I instead spent an hour or 2 reading and fell asleep on the sofa and slept the rest of the day away!!


Am I alone, or is everybody else also looking at that sentence to figure out what Angela did wrong? I'm just not seeing it.

To stay on topic, here's what I did wrong yesterday (we're not far enough into today yet to have accurate results. Also, the polls are still open in the Western states):

I was in the children's Christmas program at church (which goes back to something I did wrong back in October: answered the phone when I knew better, and saying "Yes! I'd love to!!" when I should have said "No! Time to ring for your shot!!"), which is another set of discussions for a different day, but which in and of itself was not overly wrong. My mistake came when I got back home and thought I should turn off the outside Christmas lights. I have had a problem with birds roosting on my front porch, but Dad came out and put up some strips so the birds wouldn't have a place to light. Silly me, I assumed that would fix the problem. Alas, I forgot about the 3 inch post between the porch light and the porch wall, and opened the door on an extremely angry sparrow. So the Christmas lights are still on. I'm not sure what to do about the bird, except hope that the UPS man scares him off today.
On a related note, I bought a painting this week, and am hoping the birds will take notice and head out. It's called "Six Bird Hunters in Full Camoflage" by James Christensen. Here's a link for those of you who are interested in my weird art tastes:
http://www.greenwichworkshop.com/details/default.asp?p=755&a=16&t=1&page=1

~robin


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm good. The headache is non-existent and my shoulder is a little sore. I have some DMSO, so I'll treat myself with that. Should take care of it.
> 
> And I moved the heavier boxes to the lower shelves. I don't know why I put them on top when I loaded up the rack. I know better than that.


Because the space was there and you were not thinking about getting back down or someone else did it for you that was taller and didn't think about you having to get it back down. We all have things happen like that. I moved and the movers put a fully loaded dish barrel on the top of a two other boxes in my kitchen. I ended up on a ladder unpacking it since I couldn't lift it to get it down.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm on vacation but I got up at 5am any way.  That's just wrong


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wanted to be at work by 10 am, figuring the parking lot would be plowed by then. But here it is 11, and I haven't left the house yet.

Oh well.

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ... On a related note, I bought a painting this week, and am hoping the birds will take notice and head out. It's called "Six Bird Hunters in Full Camoflage" by James Christensen. Here's a link for those of you who are interested in my weird art tastes:
> http://www.greenwichworkshop.com/details/default.asp?p=755&a=16&t=1&page=1 ...


In my books, supporting artists is not wrong. I like your choice. It is whimsical and colorful. Now I have a new Artist to explore.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> In my books, supporting artists is not wrong. I like your choice. It is whimsical and colorful. Now I have a new Artist to explore.


I should clarify: buying the painting was not what I did wrong (although, eventually, the sheer number of paintings I have bought may cross the line into "mistake" territory where my credit cards are concerned), no. No, what I did wrong is far more obscure, and stems back to building a house in a territory that was so popular with small birds.

If you're not familiar with James Christensen, I highly recommend his work. You can check him out here:
http://www.greenwichworkshop.com/thumbnails/default.asp?a=16&detailtype=artist
or
You can just make an appointment to stop by my house, and see all of his stuff there. Either way. But if you come over to my house, I can promise pizza. I'd like to see a website make that promise!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The bottle of bath and body works lotion  that I found in mom's bathroom and I tried this morning. It wasn't lotion. It was soap


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I should clarify: buying the painting was not what I did wrong (although, eventually, the sheer number of paintings I have bought may cross the line into "mistake" territory where my credit cards are concerned), no. No, what I did wrong is far more obscure, and stems back to building a house in a territory that was so popular with small birds....


Robin, I misunderstood you on purpose - my idea of humor.  I must remember to use those emoticons!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I should clarify: buying the painting was not what I did wrong (although, eventually, the sheer number of paintings I have bought may cross the line into "mistake" territory where my credit cards are concerned), no. No, what I did wrong is far more obscure, and stems back to building a house in a territory that was so popular with small birds.
> 
> If you're not familiar with James Christensen, I highly recommend his work. You can check him out here:
> http://www.greenwichworkshop.com/thumbnails/default.asp?a=16&detailtype=artist
> ...


Gee thanks something else for me to lust after.  I really like A Place of Her Own. The fantasy place for a book reader. Maybe after Christmas.....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Robin, I misunderstood you on purpose - my idea of humor. I must remember to use those emoticons!


lol, some days are like that. I totally know the feeling. I often find that there aren't nearly enough emoticons to suit my needs. And that may actually be all to the good, considering there could be some young but still impressionable people on the board.

I bought "A Place of Her Own" myself and put it in my library. I had some friends who owned a gallery, and they pre-ordered it for me, which turned out to be a good thing. I had asked them to request #13, but Greenwich said that I'd be lucky to get any number at the rate that painting was going. Turned out they were right. It sold out at the publisher before it hit the market. But it is extremely nice in person. I'll try to get up some pics of my library after Christmas. I have other literary art in there as well. Tours are Tuesday-Saturday, noon to 4.

robin


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a disabled Viet Nam Vet.  I wear a short leg brace because of nerve damage in my left leg.  After 42 years my lower left leg and ankle don't have much strength.  Last evening I was watching TV with my grandson and got up to go to the kitchen (I didn't have the leg brace on) as I turned my ankle gave way and I went down....hard.  I put my head through the wall.  Lucky for me I hit it between the studs so the plaster board pretty much gave way.  I ended up with a badly bruised knee, a headache and a big hole in the wall.

I'm seem to be OK today but my wife is watching me to make sure.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Forgot to turn off my lights when I drove my bro to work this morning. So now my car battery is so dead that the electric lock switch-thingy won't work and the speedometer won't light up when I attempt to start the car. So if there is any drama tonight...my brother and I go through with our escape plan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I'm a disabled Viet Nam Vet. I wear a short leg brace because of nerve damage in my left leg. After 42 years my lower left leg and ankle don't have much strength. Last evening I was watching TV with my grandson and got up to go to the kitchen (I didn't have the leg brace on) as I turned my ankle gave way and I went down....hard. I put my head through the wall. Lucky for me I hit it between the studs so the plaster board pretty much gave way. I ended up with a badly bruised knee, a headache and a big hole in the wall.
> 
> I'm seem to be OK today but my wife is watching me to make sure.


That's worse than my dropping a box of decorations on my head the other day. I'm okay. I hope you are, too.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Gertie.  I'm OK this morning.  No headache.  I'm sure I'll be fine now.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you're okay tecwritr!!  Take care of yourself and take it easy today if you can!!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I am sick today and I decided to tough it out and go to work.  I so should have stayed home my fever just hit 102 and my throat feels like its on fire.  If the boss lady wasn't sick too I would have called out. Why oh why can't little kids remember to cover their mouths when they cough?  Cute little harbingers of disease that they are.  Good thing I have the day off and am going to the doc tomorrow.  I just pray I don't infect customers with the plague I have (rubs on more anti-bacterial gel on hands).


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Came back to work today from a week of vacation, what did I do most of the day?  Work?  Catch up on e-mails?  Well, yes.  A little bit.  Most of the day has been spent catching up here.  I actually gave up awhile ago, there's just too much to read it all!  It's amazing how much I missed in a week, sheesh!  
On a good note I did spend the week in 80 degree Florida, doing a lot of reading on the beach or by the pool.  It was wonderful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Went to work sick, should have stayed in bed.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I searching old threads on KB instead of grading my student's work, maybe i'll go that soon, or maybe i'll go find food. Yes food then maybe grading.

LSbookend

Update: Just so you all don't think "that's what wrong with today's youth" I did come back and grade. But still have some more to do. Its finals week.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> On a good note I did spend the week in 80 degree Florida, doing a lot of reading on the beach or by the pool. It was wonderful.


This is sad I live in Florida and never have time to go to the beach or the pool.  I go to Hawaii to go to the beach.  But the weather is wonderful as I see the low temperatures elsewhere.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I melted my Kindle charger! I was moving things around, trying out a lamp in a new location and accidently knocked over one of those air freshners with the wooden sticks. I didn't notice that it spilled on the counter and that the *oil* got on my charger until about an hour later. This *oil* must be more than just oil, because it not only melted the skin on the charger, the housing melted as well and fell apart in my hands... BUT, it smells really good!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow! How are going to charge you K now?


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, I'm really afraid to spill one of those on myself now.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> wow! How are going to charge you K now?


KCS says they will ship me one but it will take at least a week as they are out of stock. The charger still works, but I am a tad bit afraid to use it for any extended period of time. I still have almost a full charge right now so hopefully the new charger will show up before I need it.



nebulinda said:


> Wow, I'm really afraid to spill one of those on myself now.


You and me both!! I thought the stuff was just oil with some perfume in it. I had no idea it could melt plastic!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The iGo also is an excellent charger for the Kindle, I have it; plus you can get tips for other electronic devices. (I have tips for five devices.) Radio Shacks carry them also, don't know if they have the tips for the Kindle. Here it is on Amazon (Kindleboards affiliate link). It's in stock and eligible for Prime shipping.











Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Which tip would I use for the Kindle??

I am getting Larry one of these for his birthday, if not before for Valentine's. He has 3 devices that he has to carry with him at all times and this would help so much!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

The tip is A00.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> The tip is A00.


Thanks!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I suggested to the WRONG customer that they should go to a hardware store for a screw if we can't find one in their size.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I suggested to the WRONG customer that they should go to a hardware store for a screw if we can't find one in their size.


That's not as bad as what happened to me. I was unable to work or do much of anything at the time, and I needed help, so I called my county help line. They are supposed to hook you up with agencies that fit your needs. I was told to call the Humane Society. Please note that I didn't even have any pets, much less needed help with them.

At least you told the customer to go to a place where they actually stock screws.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That's not as bad as what happened to me. I was unable to work or do much of anything at the time, and I needed help, so I called my county help line. They are supposed to hook you up with agencies that fit your needs. I was told to call the Humane Society. Please note that I didn't even have any pets, much less needed help with them.
> 
> At least you told the customer to go to a place where they actually stock screws.


Ouch! No kidding! My only problem was the customer I suggested it to acted as if stepping into a hardware store was like prostituting yourself or something. Sheesh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Ouch! No kidding! My only problem was the customer I suggested it to acted as if stepping into a hardware store was like prostituting yourself or something. Sheesh.


my DH, on the other hand, feels like stepping into a hardware store is like arriving at Mecca, or Valhalla, or El Dorado. . . he _LOVES _hardware stores. I think he has to go at least once a week or go into withdrawal. . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> my DH, on the other hand, feels like stepping into a hardware store is like arriving at Mecca, or Valhalla, or El Dorado. . . he _LOVES _hardware stores. I think he has to go at least once a week or go into withdrawal. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Of course he would go into withdrawal! (Guys have to stick together )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> my DH, on the other hand, feels like stepping into a hardware store is like arriving at Mecca, or Valhalla, or El Dorado. . . he _LOVES _hardware stores. I think he has to go at least once a week or go into withdrawal. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


I can relate. When they first opened Home Depot in my area, I was in hog heaven. I still go at least once a week, and not just for the garden section.


----------

